# is it possible to socialize an older hedgie?



## jasminesedai (Mar 18, 2014)

I am in desperate need kf advice as I made the mistake of buying a hedgehog from a pet store. They clearly never looked after him properly as his nails need cutting ans he is a bit overweight. He hates me and never runs around when I take him out, which j do every day. He is about 1 year old and I am a new owner. I bought him a wheel today but he hates it too. Is there any hope for him ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello, welcome to the forum! Sorry you are having some trouble with your new hedgie.

My first hedgehog was a rescue and she had been neglected which made her very afraid of humans/loud noises. Your hedgehog has probably been neglected as well in terms of not being handled by humans at all, and is therefore obviously not used to it. I don't think "hate" is really the word to use, as hedgehogs aren't really aggressive animals, just easily scared! I am positive he does not hate you or his wheel. What he needs is time to get used to you and a good handling schedule, which you seem to be doing, so that's great!

You can help the bonding process by putting a shirt you have slept in (so it smells like you) in his cage so that he gets used to your scent. Getting him out in the evening (say around 8-8:30pm) at the same time everyday will get him used to his out of cage time, and can reduce some of the stress the little guy is feeling. Also, if the room you get him out in is dim, some hedgies become more active and willing to explore.

As for the wheel, did he have one in his cage at the pet store? If not, he probably has never used one before. You can try placing him on the wheel so that he realizes it is something he can get on, but sometimes it just takes time for a hedgehog to learn how to use one. =]

It will be tough waiting for him to get used to you (it took months for my first hedgehog to not be scared enough to ball up on me every time I tried to touch her!) but if you are patient with him he will warm up to you! He may not be as friendly as some other hogs are (some hedgies are just grumpy by nature, lol) but with time he should begin to trust you enough to let you handle him without the drama of hissing/popping/spiking. Good luck with your little guy! ^_^


----------



## jasminesedai (Mar 18, 2014)

Thank you! I guess it really isn't hopeless then haha. I do have one of my shirts in there, be uses it as his nestunder his sleep box. I've only had him for about a week. Do you think i should see a vet about his nails ? He's too angry for me to trim them myself and they are terribly long,I don't want him to hurt his feet because of it


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Ah yes, nail trimming is an ordeal, even more so with a grumpy hedgehog! Taking him to the vet to have his nails trimmed probably wouldn't be much more successful than you trying to do it at home. In all honesty, it would probably make him ball up more being in an unfamiliar place being touched by unfamiliar people. The vet most likely wouldn't have more luck than you short of putting your hedgie under, which seems extreme for a nail trimming. I'm not saying that's what the vet would do, but in my experience my hedgehog did NOT like being touched by the vet any more than she liked being touched by me, lol!

There are quite a few threads on here about tips and tricks for trimming nails on difficult hedgehogs. I would do a search for nail trimming and see what comes up on here. =]

Also, have you tried giving him a bath yet? Often times hedgehogs won't ball up in the water which can make getting to their feet a little easier. Plus the nails are more pliable when they are wet/damp.


----------

